# Rider Mower Brakes



## SteveB (Aug 12, 2008)

I have a 19 H.P. rider mower with manual trans. I have been having to constantly adjust the brakes. I have a new drive belt and my adjustment is almost maxed out. Is there something in the transaxle that eventually requires attention? The mower is about 10 years old and still runs great. Briggs engine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Post the Craftsman 917.xxxxxx number so we can better identify which model (of 100's) you have.


----------

